# Robert Pattinson - 'The Twilight Saga Breaking Dawn - Part 1' premiere in Los Angeles 14.11.2011 x 16



## Q (15 Nov. 2011)

​
thx oTTo


----------



## Dana k silva (15 Nov. 2011)

Thanks for Robert!


----------



## Alea (19 Nov. 2011)

Grrrr, der hat echt einen einheitsblick.


----------



## DanielCraigFan (19 Nov. 2011)

immer wie gerade aus dem bett aufgestanden


----------

